# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_98SD - LG LGE610,LGE610GO,LGE610v,LGE612,LGE612f,LGE612g and LGE617G added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_1_98SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.   - added full support for LG LGE610,LGE610GO,LGE610v,LGE612,LGE612f,LGE612g and LGE617G.

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة مميزة كل معتاد
الف شكر*

----------

